# Attention divers.......



## Carolyn (Oct 23, 2012)

I have been advertising our "diving" timeshare on both TUG and Redweek for some time now with not even 1 inquiry. Price is right for a high demand week. Are there any  Divers Forums that you know about that accept classified ads so possibly this will appeal to the right crowd (divers). Thanks.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 26, 2012)

So no good forums for the diving crowd?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Oct 26, 2012)

What resort

Maybe scuba board or one more specific to country


----------



## wilma (Oct 26, 2012)

What Caribbean country?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 28, 2012)

wilma said:


> What Caribbean country?



Buddy Dive on Bonaire (Week 52)


----------



## wilma (Oct 28, 2012)

Scubaboard.com is a good forum and has a ABC (Aruba-Bonaire-Curacao) discussion topic, but the ads must go in the marketplace area. Most of the ads are for scuba gear so don't know if that would be a good place. Is your listing still on TUG & redweek?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Nov 5, 2012)

I will be there during that week this year.  So many places in Bonaire and lots of people like the smaller places...

KT


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2012)

wilma said:


> Scubaboard.com is a good forum and has a ABC (Aruba-Bonaire-Curacao) discussion topic, but the ads must go in the marketplace area. Most of the ads are for scuba gear so don't know if that would be a good place. Is your listing still on TUG & redweek?



Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Judy (Nov 18, 2012)

Carolyn said:


> Buddy Dive on Bonaire (Week 52)


 I own at Buddy Dive also.  If you want to go to Bonaire, but just can't use that particular week, you can probably switch it to a more convenient one by contacting Xenia at Buddy Dive.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2012)

Judy said:


> I own at Buddy Dive also.  If you want to go to Bonaire, but just can't use that particular week, you can probably switch it to a more convenient one by contacting Xenia at Buddy Dive.



Unfortunately we have acquired 1 too many timeshares and just decided to rent it out


----------



## Judy (Nov 20, 2012)

Try Bonaire Talk  http://www.bonairetalk.com/forums/


----------

